# mopani wood drove shrimp nuts!



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Mopani has lots of tannins. I boiled mine about 10x and it still leached a bit. It didn't kill my shrimp though. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

are you soaking the wood in dechlored water?

I know its a silly question but i have to ask because i did that once a long time ago and when i put i in my goldfish tank, it leached out chlorine and made them sick. I just took it out and then soaked it in a double dosed bucket of water/prime


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

im curenntly boiling it as we speak,on the 3rd boil and figure ill do 2 more before i put it in water for a few days again. the other pieces i have are good to go with no tannis. thisone piece is my demon wood lol.

i thought of putting some prime in the water to, thanks for the reply cobra


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

customdrumfinishes said:


> demon wood


Sounds like some low-budget soft-porn thrasher flick.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Sounds like some low-budget soft-porn thrasher flick.


:eek5:  :icon_redf 

HAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## susankat (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah i used to work in a adult video store lmao, probably is a movie name lol


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Do tannins soften the water? I have a feeling I read something to the effect once. If so could that have effected the pH significantly in your 5g tank?

Either that or the mud where they dug it up was contaminated with something. Do you have access to a copper test kit?


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm boiling some of that wood as i type haha the water turns black every 10 min so i keep changing it i'm going to have it in a shrimp tank as well


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

When I get driftwood, I usually throw it into the tub filled with water I have in my basement and let it lay around for a week or so before adding it to a tank.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Demon Wood, hahahahhahahahahahhaah


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you get the wood at a pet store? Some places keep the wood on the floor in piles. When I got my mopani wood along time ago (the normal wood not the sanded down one) I noticed alot of dead bugs (roaches, beatles, silverfish and what not) on the floor under the wood. It is posible that the wood might have been sprayed or contaminated with something. I boiled mine several times and I would let it soak in a bucket for a few days to let it bleed out some of the tannins.

I have had my pieces of wood for over 9 years and to this day they still bleed out some tannins. Not as much but the bleed none the less. My shrimp love my mopani wood, they are always doing thier cleaning deal on the wood.


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

is there a fast way to get the taintness out how long do you guys boil it for it's taking so long for me


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

have to agree with Scipio if the wood was kept some place where it could have some contaminates this could defiantly affect the shrimp



nate_mcnasty said:


> is there a fast way to get the taintness out how long do you guys boil it for it's taking so long for me


i don't think there really is a fast way to get out the tannins just boiling ans soaking (though boiling does it some what faster)


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

so i feel asleep last night when i had is boiling and now the only thing in the pot is ash  my parents are going to be pissed when they find out guess i won't have to deal with the mopani wood any more. i' kinda pissed i liked the way i had it in the tank


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

man just be glad you didn't burn down the house


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

i know i feel so dumb you have know idea


----------

